
CES 2009: Palm Press Conference - chaostheory
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/01/08/ces-2009-palm-press-conference/
======
lallysingh
"Don't call it a comeback, I've been here for years..."

After all the ups & downs of PalmSource, Palm OS 6, etc., since what, 2004?

I don't know if they'll win (but the old palmos-lover in me hopes for them,
even though I'm on an iPhone now...), but three good competitors promises a
very good fight in the mobile smartphone arena.

If they mention that the OS has a bit of BeOS in there, I'm going to tear up.

